# How to aquascape a fish bowl?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm looking for any ideas and suggestions on how to aquascape a spherical fish bowl (about 12-14" in diameter).

I'm looking for an iwagumi type of scape, and I've searched google for inspiration but haven't found many examples.


----------

